#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Пессимист

## Ersh

ПЕССИМИСТ м. лат. человек, у коего все на свете идет к худшему, видящий во всем одно только зло, глядящий на все мрачно; худодум, противопол. оптимист, видящий все вкрасне.

Неправильно - писсемист

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Духкходум?

----------

Евгений Грейт (07.10.2009), Содпа Тхарчен (25.08.2010)

----------

